#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  kleurcode Turbosound

## breezbie

Mijn Turbosound speakers (TMS4) zijn beschadigd en graag zou ik ze willen herspuiten.
Graag had ik de originele Turbosound kleuren gebruikt. Dus ben ik op zoek naar de kleurcode van Turbosound (dat blauw/paars). Is er iemand die de kleurcode hiervan kent of een kleur die er goed op lijkt?
Grt, Breezbie

----------


## soundcheckfrits

kun je niet met  een staaltje van de kast (of je kast zelf)  naar de locale schilder winkel gaan??     die hebben zo'n leuk apparaatje wat pcies  de kleur van je kasten  meet.       en die kunnen je tevens verderhelpen  qou soorten verf ect ect

----------


## jack

even bourgonje mailen

www.bourgonje.nl 

= importeur

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Je hoeft maar een schilvertje verf mee te nemen naar verf winkel.
1,5 bij 1,5 cm of zo. Nog kleiner zelfs. :Smile:

----------

